# Incan challenge week 2018



## bykfixer (Aug 25, 2018)

For folks who don't remember previous challenges by member Carrot, these are where you pick a platform and only use that setup for a whole week. 

With the incan challenge you are not limited to one light. But you are required to only use ones with a light bulb.

Starting.... Labor Day weekend for me. You folks can choose your week, but remember only light bulb'd flashlights. 

I've got some Maglites and SureFires dusted off waiting....
Have fun.


----------



## nbp (Aug 25, 2018)

Wish I had a small incan anymore. I could pop an incan P60 in a G2L but that’s pretty large for EDC. I should at least put Eneloops in my ROP and fire that up for some outdoors fun one of these nights. It’s been ages since I played with that one.


----------



## gurdygurds (Aug 26, 2018)

I love the old Carrot challenge posts and bykfixer is my brother from another mother so I’m in. I don’t currently own an incan flashlight. Let me see how I can make this work.


----------



## Timothybil (Aug 26, 2018)

I'm like gurdygurds. All of my lights are LED. I do have a G2 and a 6P, but they have LED drop ins. I do have the original P60s around someplace if I can find them. Haven't seen them since I moved last fall. And I don't use my lights enough to make it worth while. I guess I'll just live vicariously through others reports.


----------



## id30209 (Aug 26, 2018)

Sweet! I’m on incans for 2 months! Are pictures mandatory as a proof?


----------



## ven (Aug 26, 2018)

I am 100% up for it, i have a spare surefire incand bulb in work, have a few at home. Hardest part for me is which ones to use! as not limited to one. I am contemplating swapping the tripLED head with the E1e head , incand bulb so i have a decent tank in the 16650. Now the L4 is bored, i could use that body and have a 3500mah tank! 

The z2 is one of my fav p60 hosts, so a bulb is going in that, my m2 i think will get the p61. I am possibly going to use a 3d mag as well, but that beam is awful, where as the surefires opposite and pretty amazing in quality. Forget that, 3d is out! 

Glad its morning time, i would not have slept thinking about this last night

Will add a few pics later(other than work incand ones , as at home!) of the ones that are going to get some use................maybe even some beam pics tonight if i think on. 

Cheers


----------



## ven (Aug 26, 2018)

id30209 said:


> Sweet! I’m on incans for 2 months! Are pictures mandatory as a proof?



I think all threads need pics, not as proof imho as i am sure if we say we are using incand, we are. No point in making it up, but would sure be to see the different set ups we are using. Heck, might even end up with some fresh ideas on incands to use.:twothumbs


----------



## ven (Aug 26, 2018)

nbp said:


> Wish I had a small incan anymore. I could pop an incan P60 in a G2L but that’s pretty large for EDC. I should at least put Eneloops in my ROP and fire that up for some outdoors fun one of these nights. It’s been ages since I played with that one.




I just wear pants with deeper pockets


----------



## nfetterly (Aug 26, 2018)

ven said:


> I just wear pants with deeper pockets



Leef 3 x 18650, 3 level soft start & cannot remember bulb number.

DEEP pockets...


----------



## id30209 (Aug 26, 2018)

nfetterly said:


> Leef 3 x 18650, 3 level soft start & cannot remember bulb number.
> 
> DEEP pockets...



3 level softstart...i’m crying...
Respect!


----------



## id30209 (Aug 26, 2018)

Can i start?
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/2E5mf1

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/4e9rvn


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 26, 2018)

I'm ready:






L to R:
- stock 6P
- stock G2R (with stock battery and R60)
- 1950's HIPCO with 2x 18500 LifePo4 and 4 cell Mag xenon for about 150 lumens
- "+" logo E1 with Lumens Factory bulb.
- 1970's Kel Lite 2C with 2x 18500 LifePo4 and 4 cell Mag bulb for a throwey 150-ish lumens.

Top:
- 1950's 7D Dog Supply House search and rescue light with Mag 7D krypton that throws about 100 lumens from a super shiney mirror like it was shot from a canon. Those lights had optional shoulder straps.

My mostest favoritest flashlight:




A 1980's Bright Star clone made in Pennsilvania and gifted by none other than Scout24 himself. It's a great flashlight for general use purposes. I put a sweet beam'd Tung Sol turn signal bulb from the 1960's in it for a near LED quality beam with the genuine tint (not some imitation).

And lastly, a special little number I conceived after having some leftover aa sized lithiums from a monitor device I used for a month. The cells still had 75% life so I set them aside for use in a vintage pocket light to over drive a #224 focus tip E10 bulb. Puts out about 40 lumens versus stock 4-6 birthday candles. 





Pocket rocket from the stone age.

The original idea was to overdrive a nickel plated Tom Thumb from the 50's but the slightly oversized battery wouldn't fit in the barrel. Noting a rattle in the 1960's Rayovac Sportsman Jr, I thought "well why not try it in the pre-EO1 style relic?" Yup, the Sportsman line was a durable type of consumer light meant for hunters and fisherman. It was a popular police light until Kel-Lite came along and changed the game using multi-cell parts like from the 7D above and sprinkler pipe for a bomb proof cop light that could double as a crowd control device when those dope smoking hippies at Berkley needed taming.


----------



## ven (Aug 26, 2018)

The 3 i will use, E2e, m2 with p61 and z2 with p60









m2




I know pictures are not a good judge, camera,screen variables, but the X has got them close to what the eye sees other than the spill. The E2e is noticeably warmer, the m2 noticeably larger in spot. All are under powered with 4.35v cells(not 6v). 
E2e hot spot




Z2 spot




M2 spot





Triple beam E2e/Z2/M2


----------



## flatline (Aug 26, 2018)

Hmm...I've got a Maglite Solitaire and NexTorch GT6A-S with bulbs in them. And I could put P60 modules back into my 6P and G2 if I felt so inclined but they're not really better than the NexTorch so it's not worth the bother.

Anyways, challenge starts today. Shouldn't be too hard.

--flatline


----------



## id30209 (Aug 26, 2018)

@bykfixer: that’s some classic beauties there #jealous!
@ven: your photos are proffesional, allways nice to see


----------



## ven (Aug 26, 2018)

id30209 said:


> @bykfixer: that’s some classic beauties there #jealous!
> @ven: your photos are proffesional, allways nice to see




Mr fixer has some amazing lights for sure, 100's of em! 
thanks for kind words, just a phone really, i just press a button. 

Not dark here for 4 or 5hrs, so i have to wait a bit. Raining to , last couple of nights i have been in the garden playing around with different lights. Hope i can incand style tonight(dont fancy getting wet though).


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 26, 2018)

Bring on the Night.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 26, 2018)

....... Runs off to check the flashlight parts drawer. 

~ CG


----------



## tech25 (Aug 26, 2018)

I will try- big test for me (and I am sure a lot of you) not that I can’t do it but it means not using my other lights... 🤓

I need to pick up a mizer for my E2e-running on a 16650 and a bulb for my 6p.


----------



## scout24 (Aug 26, 2018)

In anticipation of this thread, I walked my pups with my M6 X-LOLA last night. Pioneered by, and advocated for by JS, an M6 with full battery carrier of primaries and an MN-15 bulb. Pocket duty will be an E1e, imr 16340, and a Lumensfactory HO-E1R bulb. I do have a bored C2, a pair of 18350's, and a P91. I'm not afraid to use them... :nana:

Thanks for resurrecting this challenge...


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 26, 2018)

^^ Thanks for the inspiration to do this. :thumbsup:


----------



## flatline (Aug 26, 2018)

I had forgotten how ugly the beam from the Solitaire was. Oh well, I'll just use the NexTorch.


----------



## scout24 (Aug 26, 2018)

I'll admittedly miss the broad dark-killing beam of my triples for a week, the multiple levels of HDS goodness, and the laser like throw of a few Olsen black flat Vinh mods. That said, the P91 and M6 outdoors are stellar. It'll make me dig up an EO-E2R bulb for my E2e also. Runtime be damned! Gimme 100cri pocket flamethrowers!


----------



## ven (Aug 26, 2018)

E2e tonight, phone does struggle to pick up the spill(one for the eyes only really)










Enjoying the warmth at night


----------



## GrizzlyAdams (Aug 26, 2018)

Does a Surefire A2 count even though it has LED low mode?


----------



## Modernflame (Aug 26, 2018)

So you guys are on the honor system? I believe that Bykfixer can complete the challenge, but Ven? Seven days without even a sneaky peak at the world with an LED triple? How will we ever know?


----------



## ven (Aug 26, 2018)

Modernflame said:


> So you guys are on the honor system? I believe that Bykfixer can complete the challenge, but Ven? Seven days without even a sneaky peak at the world with an LED triple? How will we ever know?




:laughing: so true, going to be tough one!. Work wise especially (can cope at home). Being use to the warm side of neutral flood from an xhp50 on my head.......just becomes so useful(compared to any light). Now I will use my work incand bulb in my z2 or 6p from Tuesday(bank hol Monday yay!). So I have 4 work days to get through. Should be fun, as I mentioned in another thread, years back we had no choice. In fact, my 60lm incand surefire kicks the a55 out of most others work lights........in brightness(50lm ish) and quality of beam. In fact the 6p incan beam is pretty damn awesome in many ways. The beam is not a problem, just being use to the convenience of a headlamp is.................

This challenge is greater for some than others for sure


----------



## id30209 (Aug 26, 2018)

Couldn’t use more flashlights because i had to drive my daughter to ER. Enough for pocket monster, E1...
https://imgur.com/a/YDZicvB


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 26, 2018)

Does the A2 count? 
Good question.

Letz see what the crowd thinx.


----------



## id30209 (Aug 26, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> Does the A2 count?
> Good question.
> 
> Letz see what the crowd thinx.



Yes!


----------



## scout24 (Aug 26, 2018)

Sometimes I need the reminder of how nice a well-driven incan beam is. Got that reminder tonight with the aforementioned P91/ 2x18350 combo. Seven or eight GLORIOUS minutes and heat's not an issue. I've been solely on my phone to post for the last six months so no photos, sorry...


----------



## staticx57 (Aug 26, 2018)

Only a white + color A2 counts. That’s to say, the only way to get white light from the A2 is to use the incan. Bonus points to not use low mode at all.


----------



## ampdude (Aug 27, 2018)

So basically I'll just keep EDC'ing an E2e like I've been doing for the past twenty years? Will be hard to screw this one up. I'm in!


----------



## ven (Aug 27, 2018)

ampdude said:


> So basically I'll just keep EDC'ing an E2e like I've been doing for the past twenty years? Will be hard to screw this one up. I'm in!



:laughing:

6500k LED challenge for some then


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## ven (Aug 27, 2018)

z2 tonight for me, i do prefer it over the E2e beam(just) because of the higher output and little larger hot spot. I know smaller hot spots help with retaining night vision(not over whelmed with crazy bright spill). But i do feel the need i just want a little more light and a little more user friendly for me(all different here). As mr flame mentioned, kind of going from the usual triples/quads with broad wide hotspot which makes a perfect light for most of my general uses(as can a traditional type beam , depending on reflector size and LED). Its tougher than one may think...........

I know i would not last 5m with a mag bulb! Ok i could and have lasted longer, just my point being its not pretty and for me to use has to be focused the best it can be. But then i just get a small hot spot..............for me thats not particularly useful in anyway .

The p60 surefire(and p61) is my fav incand i think, but bare in mind my experience and collection of is very limited. If i run this p61 on 8.4v, should this over drive it nicely? Also the p60? I am tempted to try out 2x18350 1100mah aspires using the bored C2 body.................I might throw 2x 3v cells in the z2 and see if i can notice the extra 2v(near enough) extra in the beam.


----------



## ampdude (Aug 27, 2018)

ven said:


> :laughing:
> 
> 6500k LED challenge for some then



Gross!! Sorry can't do that. Unless it's the middle of July in a heatwave. Then the blue light will make me feel cooler somehow... mentally.


----------



## ampdude (Aug 27, 2018)

ven said:


> z2 tonight for me, i do prefer it over the E2e beam(just) because of the higher output and little larger hot spot. I know smaller hot spots help with retaining night vision(not over whelmed with crazy bright spill). But i do feel the need i just want a little more light and a little more user friendly for me(all different here). As mr flame mentioned, kind of going from the usual triples/quads with broad wide hotspot which makes a perfect light for most of my general uses(as can a traditional type beam , depending on reflector size and LED). Its tougher than one may think...........
> 
> I know i would not last 5m with a mag bulb! Ok i could and have lasted longer, just my point being its not pretty and for me to use has to be focused the best it can be. But then i just get a small hot spot..............for me thats not particularly useful in anyway .
> 
> The p60 surefire(and p61) is my fav incand i think, but bare in mind my experience and collection of is very limited. If i run this p61 on 8.4v, should this over drive it nicely? Also the p60? I am tempted to try out 2x18350 1100mah aspires using the bored C2 body.................I might throw 2x 3v cells in the z2 and see if i can notice the extra 2v(near enough) extra in the beam.



I have some light orange peel 19mm E series reflectors that will out-throw the typical 26mm P60 lamp assembly. I believe the P60 was always rated 5 lumens higher than the MN03, but in reality I don't see that it makes that much of a difference. I'm not even sure they use a different bulb in either. If you look at the two bulbs side by side they are identical.

You don't want to run a P61 on any voltage higher than two CR123A's can provide or it will go *poof*. P61's (like P91's) are very touchy and expensive lamp assemblies, they will not tolerate a lot of deviation in voltage from the standard configuration, that's how they were engineered. 

A P60 won't tolerate two 3.7V lithium ion cells either. They are technically a 4.8V lamp assembly. Some people have got them to work on two 3V lithium ion cells, but it's a crap shoot and it most likely will not last long as the voltage sag on those cells is not the same as CR123A primaries, so you'll be shortening the life span of the bulb greatly if it does work. My favorite SF lamp assembly for general use is the P90, and the best rechargeable combo for this is two lithium ion/IMR cells. 2x17500 or 2x18500 seem to work the best. If you're gonna experiment with different power sources I recommend starting with the P60/P90 lamps, not the P61/P91's.


----------



## sandalian (Aug 27, 2018)

Sweet. I still have one incand drop-in at home


----------



## ven (Aug 27, 2018)

Thank you ampdude, i will stick with my regular 4.2/4.35v fuel then. 

Re- the E and p60, it will be like you state, different size reflectors which make the difference to my eyes. The E bulb is also closer to the lens compared to the p60 design.


----------



## scout24 (Aug 27, 2018)

For anyone, myself included, who needs a refresher on what rechargable combos work and/or are safe, here's the definitive guide...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ndescent-guide-compatability-comparison-chart


----------



## ven (Aug 27, 2018)

Cheers!


----------



## LeanBurn (Aug 27, 2018)

This will be easy and fun!

All I have to do is load 2 D cells and my MAG-LITE is good to go for a whole week. I have been using is 17L or less for the past few months...so this step up to 27L & 206m throw will take some getting used to. oo:

St. Incan's day x 7..I like it ! :thumbsup:


----------



## ven (Aug 27, 2018)

All that faffing around(which was fun i may add), decided on a light weight g2z. Same form as the z2, but a fraction of the weight. 





Slips in a pocket in a pocket , no weight is a bonus .


----------



## Lumen83 (Aug 27, 2018)

Been using an incan E2E as my EDC light all summer. Great EDC light. Broke a bulb once though when I dropped it. At that point I reconsidered relying solely on an incan.


----------



## ven (Aug 27, 2018)

g2z incand, cant help but wonder what people must have thought when these p60's arrived on the market. Says a guy with many lights far brighter.....................yet still super impressed and simply in love with the beam


----------



## scout24 (Aug 27, 2018)

Nice photos!


----------



## id30209 (Aug 27, 2018)

Sweet!


----------



## jabe1 (Aug 27, 2018)

The A2 is primarily an Incan. It counts.

I'll play, I think I have a few old p60 drop ins somewhere. But I know I have:
mag solitaire 
pelican mitylite
e2e
Mag 2c ROP low. Vlop reflector, borofloat lens, 2x18650
mag 85
rayovac 2d bullet style with Mag 5 cell bulb And 6 eneloops
vintage eveready 3D with gh44 halogen bulb again on 6 eneloops. 

This will be fun. Just cost a few batteries.🙂


----------



## gurdygurds (Aug 27, 2018)

Here is a funky little light I dug out of my mother in laws kitchen drawer. 2AA Lumilite. Very freaky beam on this thing. Very freaky. But it's an incan and I'm in. Week starts now. 

Untitled by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr

Untitled by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr


----------



## sandalian (Aug 28, 2018)

gurdygurds said:


>




It's like you're opening a portal to another parallel world.


----------



## scout24 (Aug 29, 2018)

Welp, so far all I'm missing is multiple modes on the same light. Battery life with rechargables is a non-issue, and the beautiful beams don't make me miss my triples too much. Settled into E1e with HO-E1R, a "12P" (2×18650 by Fivemega) with clicky tail and a P91, and my X-LOLA M6 which hasn't needed cells yet. 12P slips right into a pocket next to my wallet, and the E1e fits anywhere. That P91 beam... :twothumbs:


----------



## cp2315 (Aug 30, 2018)

I have quite a few P60 and P90 drop ins. So yes I am in! My light will probably be a black G2 with P60 and 16650. It gives me 20-30 nice lumens for 1-2 hours.
What is killing is that my "12P" variant solarforce L2m with 18650 extension (with P91) has been missing for almost two months now. It is somewhere in the house for sure....... Time to buy another one.


----------



## gurdygurds (Aug 30, 2018)

Well thanks to our friend Bykfixer, I’m continuing the challenge with a very nice silver incan mag solitaire. I don’t see how people DO NOT like this light! I get it, it’s not bright. But if it’s dark.....it’s definitely not bad at all. To me, it’s like the difference between film vs digital photography. Film still has a certain charm, grittiness, and the imperfections are endearing. Using film cameras is more fiddly, and more hands on, but in that is a certain enjoyment as well. The ringy little incandescent beam has a lot of character and charm and will be used for my nightly doings from now on during the challenge.


----------



## flatline (Aug 31, 2018)

The maglite solitaire was my first maglite (however many decades ago that was...). It lived in my backpack for years and it always worked when I needed it but I never grew fond of it. I don't know for sure if the solitaire that I've been using this week is that same solitaire, but I don't ever remember buying another, so it probably is. I remember that my wife had one when we got married, but I think it was colored, not black like this one.

I still have the original bulb and reflector for my mini-mag 2aa somewhere, but that light has lived on my wife's nightstand for the last couple of years so I figured I'd better leave it there.

The light that really got me through this week was the plastic NexTorch with a P60-clone in it. Easily one of the best $8 I've ever spent.

Anyways, my challenge week is almost done. It was interesting, but I'm eager to get back to my regular lights.

--flatline


----------



## cp2315 (Aug 31, 2018)

I started last night. G2 with p60 and 16650 is not bright enough for me when I am outside. It seems I can only see things with the hotspot. The spill is too dim. But good for indoor and runtime is good. 
Luckily I still have 6p that can take p91 and 2x18350. Boy it is bright and very nice beam!


----------



## Lumen83 (Aug 31, 2018)

cp2315 said:


> I started last night. G2 with p60 and 16650 is not bright enough for me when I am outside. It seems I can only see things with the hotspot. The spill is too dim. But good for indoor and runtime is good.



I'm very happy with a similar setup using 3.7V xenon bulbs. I'm running a 6p with an 18650. But, I would imagine your g2 with 16650 would have similar results. Its very bright outside with a good hot spot and good spill. Might be worth trying. Although your runtimes might be kind of poor. Even with 18650 I don't think I'm getting a half hour out of it. For indoor use I use a 6V xenon bulb and I've very happy with brightness, beam, and runtime.


----------



## cp2315 (Aug 31, 2018)

Yes you are right. I estimate about 30lumen with my setup since the 6v drop in is underdriven with one 16650. With a 3.7v drop in the output is like more than 100? I don't have one though. But thanks for the advice.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 31, 2018)

I think that was my first ever Solitaire GG. Great for when a birthday candle or bic lighter is all the light required, but way more practical.


Today starts my incan week.




Top to Bottom:
- nitemods 18350 3P clone with an ancient 6P tailcap and G2 front end. Light provided by an R30 revamped with a Strion bulb and an RCR provides about 45 lumens. 
- Pelican 2320 with former twisty tailcap modified to clicky. Light provided by a P60 (because they said it couldn't be done) and factory provided Interstate CR 123's.
- First gen Strion. 
Keeping it pretty simple for now.


----------



## ven (Sep 1, 2018)

I have still solely been using my g2z at home , damn that beam is so so soooooooooo nice!!!! Its just perfection, even around the house for me its no too much, outdoors perfect(small garden though). With 3 bird feeders(hungry birds as they are emptying them daily), there must be around 40 or so living in the huge bushes along the side. So spotting,searching for them from a distance of 20ft -30ft has been very easy/warm on the eye. I am finding the spill fine from the 16650 fed p60.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 1, 2018)

Mostest favoritest light at 4:45am






At that time of day Mother Nature doesn't not stop calling, nor take no for an answer.

(2C Bright Star clone btw)


----------



## peter yetman (Sep 1, 2018)

Do you ever get THAT LOOK from Mrs Fixer when she sees you being silly with your lights?
I know that look very well.
P


----------



## ven (Sep 1, 2018)

Haha, cant speak for mr fixer, but i get no strange looks at all. If anything its the other way...............especially if i get asked for a torch and it happens i dont have one at arms reach. Its the " wt...., you taking the pi**, all those torches and you aint got one there" kind of look. Luckily its very rare! 

I am kind of a standing joke though, even the little ones friends know i am a torch guy. In fact, i am not sure how many dont know(less than do anyway).

Incand week has been cool for me, what have i got from it...................well even more appreciation how good the old incand surefire is. These days we pick our temp, our LED, how we want our LED to come out of the lens or optic and chuck light out. Yet with the p60, its just that, bulb, reflector, one mode, either on or off. Simplicity is fantastic, the warm temp very pleasing. The hot spot/spill i am finding more than adequate around the house(outside and in)...................i am not on a 100 acre farm thought! 

Nothing will get me away from my nichia triples etc etc etc, but i will always have an incand or 3 ready to go for those times i want to step back in time a little. An occasion rather than just shedding light on something. When a job or task which requires use of light, it becomes special due to the actual tool used.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 1, 2018)

Like Ven said Pete, only time I get _that_ look is when I'm lightless without having to move more than 8 paces. But then again, she often reaches out for a favorite shadow buster located in a nearby location. She seems to prefer the SureFire G2x Pro lights I have scattered about. 
I like to think it's the tan nitrolon body, not the neutral tint. 
Mrs. Fixer a tint snob? Say it aint so. lol. 

Right now life has me doing all daytime stuff so an incan light can be a disadvantage at times. The fabled light bulb competing with sunshine... it kinda takes a rifle sized light to compete. But being a CPF'r, I have cannon sized output in (jacket) pocket sized platforms. Being it's summer here the jacket is out. But a 6P clipped inside a trouser pocket can get it done. That Pelican 2320 will be my go to for that. Now to find the right water bottle cap to difuse the beam some....


----------



## Modernflame (Sep 1, 2018)

ven said:


> Haha, cant speak for mr fixer, but i get no strange looks at all.



We will need a signed note from your boss verifying that you completed the challenge without switching on an LED torch. And what about your car? Incandescent headlights or LED?


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 1, 2018)

My vehicles date back to when LED's in Christmas light bright was considered phemoninal.... 

I came here looking to learn ways to wire in LED's to the interior of my Prelude.... and 3 years later (last month) still haven't done that project.


----------



## scout24 (Sep 1, 2018)

Don't want to rush into these things...  (Glad it's not just me...)


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Sep 1, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> My vehicles date back to when LED's in Christmas light bright was considered phemoninal....
> 
> I came here looking to learn ways to wire in LED's to the interior of my Prelude.... *and 3 years later* (last month) *still haven't done that project.*



Yeah, but [email protected]@K how many posts you've made. :twothumbs 

~ Chance


----------



## Modernflame (Sep 1, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> My vehicles date back to when LED's in Christmas light bright was considered phemoninal....



Mine too! In fact, I just used my Malkoff MD2 to help me change out the incandescent bulb in my passenger side head lamp. I figure it's just a big flashlight mounted to the front of my car, so it was fun for me to replace the part.


----------



## InvisibleFrodo (Sep 2, 2018)

Modernflame said:


> Mine too! In fact, I just used my Malkoff MD2 to help me change out the incandescent bulb in my passenger side head lamp. I figure it's just a big flashlight mounted to the front of my car, so it was fun for me to replace the part.



BUSTED!!! That malkoff probably has an LED! (Just kidding but we are on the Incan challenge thread.) LOL

I kinda tried but failed the Incan challenge. I always feel really guilty if I turn on an incandescent for only a few seconds or less, so in those situations I felt an inexplicable urge to use an LED. I feel like little 1-5 second runs are causing unnecessary wear and aging to the filament. Although actually in my whole life I’ve had very few incandescents burn out. The last bulb that burned out contradicted my theory on short runs and the lower voltage of Ni-MH helping bulbs last longer when it burned out while tail standing....


----------



## ven (Sep 2, 2018)

Modernflame said:


> We will need a signed note from your boss verifying that you completed the challenge without switching on an LED torch. And what about your car? Incandescent headlights or LED?



:laughing: 

Car wise my old subaru has bulbs, but the boost gauge is digital


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 2, 2018)

It is easy to take LED lights for granted. I almost cheated today while looking for an old CD in a dim corner of my den. Not meaning to, but just out of habit.





Couldn't see these well.

I have been giving my old sandisk mp3 player a workout lately and had noticed a lot of my favorites weren't on it after a memory card purge late last year. 
And I also noticed I had not rip'd the 1993 Duran Duran onto my laptop. But where is it?

At one point in life all my CD's were in alphabetical order. For some reason when I transplanted them to soda 12 pack cartons I did not. Yes, an ordinary 12 ounce can carton holds CD's perfect... 35 at a time. I have over 30 of them in that corner, but where is Duran Duran? 

Of course at 11 in the morning my solitaire incan wasn't going to cut it. Typically an LED would solve the dim issue easily. Today there was a nice minty 1970's Cub Scout 2C nearby. 
Perfect. 

Duran Duran is on the laptop and a playlist that should get me through the week without repeats or radio is packed onto the player memory card.

I had a hankering to hear the tune "Ordinary World". 
Also noticed there was no Smashmouth tunes on there. No Vaccines either. Crazy.


----------



## id30209 (Sep 2, 2018)

E2 in the backyard
https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/hb35M4


----------



## gurdygurds (Sep 2, 2018)

“But where is Duran Duran?” Lol. I’ve said this 10 times today at random moments after I read your post. My kids think I’m losing it lol. Also I bowed out of the challenge today. Solitaire still keeps the nightstand duties but I couldn’t help taking another light out for the nighttime dog walk. Y’all stay strong!


bykfixer said:


> It is easy to take LED lights for granted. I almost cheated today while looking for an old CD in a dim corner of my den. Not meaning to, but just out of habit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ven (Sep 2, 2018)

Sounds like you nearly “come undone” mr fixer


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 2, 2018)

gurdygurds said:


> “But where is Duran Duran?” Lol. I’ve said this 10 times today at random moments after I read your post. My kids think I’m losing it lol. Also I bowed out of the challenge today. Solitaire still keeps the nightstand duties but I couldn’t help taking another light out for the nighttime dog walk. Y’all stay strong!



Safety first. 



ven said:


> Sounds like you nearly “come undone” mr fixer



That was a great song too.


----------



## bignc (Sep 2, 2018)

Started today. We have 4, 2 and 3 D cell maglites i can grab. Edc was e1e with 16340 AW and lumens factory HO-E1R and backup on the nightstand is a 6p i got last week. 

The lil surefire is SO small even compared to the cr123 Mdc vme with m61wll i usually carry (opposite the 16650 m61nl.)

One light edc is tough for me!


----------



## LiftdT4R (Sep 2, 2018)

So, this is basically a normal week for me. Kind of cheating because I've been using my G2 with 2 x 16340s, a 9V Incan lamp, and a Light Saver Miser switch. Old Incan new tech. Love this light but the Misers have been a crap shoot. I have 3 and they all cut out at different voltages. here's the thread for those interested: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?447009-Lightsaver-miser-guts-fit-sf-6p-tail!

And some pics of my light:


----------



## jabe1 (Sep 2, 2018)

I'm finding the e2e to be a great dog walking light, but I just got a p91 in the mail. I'll try it tomorrow evening.


----------



## Grizzman (Sep 3, 2018)

I didn't see this until today, but it's been easy so far. 

I grabbed a bored, McClickied C2 from the safe and dropped in a P90 and a couple 18350s.
If the C2's a bit too bulky, an E2E sporting a Ti tailcap shroud and two way clip, with an EO E2R will go along for the ride....awesome little light.


----------



## ven (Sep 3, 2018)

Used the g2z last night a good bit, for fish hunting in the pond(should have got pics but skipped my mind at the time). Although the g2z never got past warm, the actual drop in got toasty(quite hot which would be over 50oC to touch as a guess ). Callum loved it! Wants one although he does have several already! But my job later is to make sure he has and knows which his SureFire incand is to use. 

Today been using my z2 incand in work for some compressor inspections, took a few pics for mr flame. Has been used a bit last week, but again forget to get some pics. I am going to leave one of my 3 work SureFire’s incand ready from last week on. For those step back in time days, no impact drivers or anything too modern. How it was 30 + years back . Call it a throw back Monday , back to the 80’s kind of thing.


----------



## ven (Sep 3, 2018)

Few random pics









Quite a bit of light contamination, but still enough to penetrate with the hot spot


----------



## scout24 (Sep 3, 2018)

A few years ago, Kestrel built what I would consider the ideal 2x18650 host. I picture a P90 or P91 installed. Though an Oveready Triple was a helluva choice. After using my "12P" for the last week and loving that beam and runtime afforded by those fat 18650 cells, I may have to keep my eyes open...


http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...s-the-finest-SureFire-Z-series-implementation


----------



## scout24 (Sep 3, 2018)

Ven- P60?


----------



## Repsol600rr (Sep 3, 2018)

I partook in this once before a year or maybe more ago. Might as well do it again. The contenders this go round are a surefire e1e with lumens factory bulb, surefire c2 with a lumens factory sr9 bulb on 2 16340s, some stock g2s if I feel like it as well as the stock 6p. If I feel like pulling it out, which I probably will because incan week, then an m3t with the high output bulb. As for streamlight ive got a stinger and strion as well as a scorpion that can partake. Throw in a mini mag and one of those 2 c twisty ones with a 4d bulb on lifepo4 18500s (thanks bykfixer). For moonlight mode ive got a solitaire on standby. Lets also not forget the pelican mitylite 2300 which was used extensivly last time. Options that will likely not be used but are there would be 2, 4, and 6d mags. Oh yeah. And a ryobi in can light that uses my drill and cordless saw batteries. Should be a good week. Already used the ryobi and the mitylite for about 20 minutes today.

Edit...
Whats the official ruling on the a2? Ive seen its fine and color secondaries only. I can do either white or red, or I can do both, or none.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 3, 2018)

The only votes were yes....
All two of them. lol.

Got a pair of 4 flat E2's in my to go back for the week.

By the way, if an emergency such as power out, flat tire, dog is lost etc it's ok to use your LED lights. 
This incan thing is for entertainment purposes and a chance to live like it's the 1980's again. But by all means, safety first.

After the power of suggestion a twisty Mag fed by 18500's is also packed now. Thanks for the idea Repsol....


----------



## Repsol600rr (Sep 3, 2018)

Sounds like my a2s are in. Sweet. I havent edc'd one of those in a good while. Enteraining this shall be.


----------



## ven (Sep 4, 2018)

scout24 said:


> Ven- P60?



Yes , all maybe 40-50 glorious warm incand lumens, of single mode simplicity


----------



## peter yetman (Sep 4, 2018)

Too late to join in, but I've been inspired to put a P90 and 2 x 16340s into my Z2.
Such a bright light. I have to say I don't miss the weird beam shape, but I am looking forward to dark.
P


----------



## ven (Sep 4, 2018)

Have your week anytime P, you never know....might end up being 2 weeks or longer! It’s sure fun , but I am also impressed. It’s not like a solitaire AAA beam of uselessness. More than adequate, not really suitable for my work ,but I can certainly cope. Well I guess it’s more that I am spoiled and can perfect what I want these days than anything.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Sep 4, 2018)

As crazy as things are right now, I don't think I'll be participating properly in the challenge, but I will make sure my incandescents get some love this week.

My Maglite Solitaire came with me for a trip to a relative's house this weekend. I let my LED headlamp serve as a nightlight running all night in minimum mode (the nightlight they had in the room was too bright), but the Solitaire was what I actually used for navigating the unfamiliar house after dark.

Maybe I will have to use the 2D Maglite for my chores this week.

Seeing the Surefire beamshots above, I'm thinking I might need to get one for myself. So much nicer looking than the Maglites.


----------



## ven (Sep 4, 2018)

The surefire incand can pretty much match an LED from my experience(as in nice hot spot/spill). Of course an xp is brighter, the HI etc further throwing. But for quality, the SF beam is excellent and near perfect to my eyes. Then of course you have the warm beam...................Spill wise is a little weak, as we are talking maybe 40-50lm from a 4.2/4.35v cell depending, so its not as bright as the 6v its meant to be using. 

It is chalk/cheese with a maglite beam, when focused they are not too bad, but still not like the quality of SF(2d will of course out throw it). The SF bulb can seem weak as well compared in brightness, but once used for a bit(not mixed with 1000lm+ zebralights etc etc), its more than adequate for many tasks. Heck 20-30yrs ago people had no choice! Enough then.................enough today, just we have many brighter options. 

If you get bored or even want a change with the surefire, you can always get a modern day engine to keep the lumen hunger happy.

The above comments are for a 6v p60 bulb of course, not any hot rod or higher voltage SF beast type


----------



## Grizzman (Sep 4, 2018)

An Arisaka weaponlight, with Malkoff E1T head, arrived today, so naturally, I had to confirm that it worked. After using SF incans for the last two days, the cool tint was quite shocking.


----------



## Feahnor (Sep 5, 2018)

I don't know if that is the best thread to ask, but seeing as this a Incan challenge, what can you recommend me a good Incan? It would be my first. Something like 20-40 lumens would suffice, small (2xAA or one 18650) if possible.


----------



## peter yetman (Sep 5, 2018)

Get yourself a Surefire 6P, it's the original quality light.
Discontinued but you can find them in the WTS section of CPF.
When you get fed up with incan the upgrades are endless.
P


----------



## peter yetman (Sep 5, 2018)

I enjoyed using my Z2 Incan last night, with the P90 it gave my Malkoff M61T a run for its money. This challenge (I'm not taking part, obviously) has rekindled my interest. It's like using Vinyl again after years of CD, so much nicer, but less convenient.
The P90 is great, but it's not a daytime light. That's where I'd fail if I was taking part.
P


----------



## ven (Sep 5, 2018)

I think i would feel different P if it was not for the surefire incans. The beam is fantastic! Its tough for me to use in work....................heck i am used to a nice 4000-4500k xhp50 floody 140 ish lumens. Free hands!!!! Incand, well you need to be more precise for one with the more focused hot spot. Mules or floody beams can be aimed near or even angled from a subject. Not a problem with a flood bias drop on, the incand has to be aimed like a sniper rifle.........sniper rifles look fun The spill is not enough for me to fight off the artificial light in work, however, at home its fine.


----------



## etc (Sep 5, 2018)

So late 80's/early 90's challenge week.

Neat, I miss the time I came of age. What glorious memories. I will always look back upon that time of innocence with warmest feelings. I want my misspent youth back.

May I suggest supplementing the weekly incan experience with nothing but VHS/BETA tape watching, 286 computers, dial-up modems and CRT televisors? And of course cable television. This way, it will be a well-rounded, congruent experience. You get to relive the glory.

Well, you can skip the dial-up modem part. They are unobtanium at this point. But you can shine your incans upon the VHS player cables when hooking it up to the tube.


----------



## ven (Sep 5, 2018)

I will have my 89 sapphire cosworth back please for my experience ...................i need that back


----------



## peter yetman (Sep 5, 2018)

I was screaming down telephones and living on caffeine, ProPlus and Gaviscon. No thanks.

Bum, I'm going to have to find another Z2 to put my favourite drop in (that I made) back into service. The P90 is staying.
P


----------



## scout24 (Sep 6, 2018)

etc- As Edith and Archie would say, "Those were the days!!!" :nana:


----------



## etc (Sep 6, 2018)

LOL


. . .


----------



## bignc (Sep 6, 2018)

High school football tonight so no Glock or blade. But I had my 6p, e1e and my NEW Solitaire. Lol. If runtime were better, I'd love that thing!


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 7, 2018)

I'm going to do this again later in the fall... not another thread, but a week of carrying nothing but incans. 

A time when the weather is cooler and days are shorter. I ended up only using my Solitaire at times. After work I'd flop on the sofa by 6pm, wake up at about 8 and go to bed. 
Later when the weather doesn't cook me well done each day I'll have the energy to play with flashlights and darkness will set in before bedtime.


----------



## LeanBurn (Sep 7, 2018)

Agreed bykfixer. 
I have only reached for my 2D with eagerness all this week, alas I don't think I will even put a dent in the D cells due to the sun still giving light up until 8pm in my region...now I can do this again in mid November...that should give the cells a workout. It's too bad the 2D is so big. 30L in a single AA incan would be pretty sweet.

One things for sure, the more I use flashlights the more I realize that 0.05 - 150L is plenty for all my needs. Other than the wow factor I don't hardly use my TN4A these days...I am glad I didn't spend too much money on it.


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2018)

Easier on the eye than pic shows, but very usable and very easy on





Love it!


----------



## bignc (Sep 7, 2018)

Until byk reduced my stress by excusing led use in shtf scenarios, I admit to being a bit tortured by only having runtimes in the low hour\s. But since keeping malkoff goodies in bags and vehicles, I have used my incans well. Solitaire is running on an Eneloop. LF bulb on keepower 16340 in the e1e. And the stock 6p is rocking primaries- and I have the storacell and Maratac pouches on me or nearby. I hate the dark. Lol


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 8, 2018)

Stress? This is supposed to be fun. 
Stress would be there if the rule was "incan Solitaire only" and using anything else gets you booted from flashaholics annonymous. lol. 

To me the 'challenge' was only using an incan for this or that when I was surrounded by LED flashlights. I carried a bright LED light in my pocket as an emergency for use in lighting a manhole or something only a giant incan could do, but the other pocket had a solitaire and a SureFire E2 clipped to it. 
It turned out that the E2 never got used, nor was the bright LED required. But there was that one time when wanting to aid my vision in a dark corner I had shake off the urge to grab an old faithful and grab an incan. 

I figure in the fall a plethora of C or D sized lights will be used since it's dark after supper and I am more active in the evenings. 

My job usually has me working nights all summer. But this year it's all day work and the duties hardly require a flashlight right now.


----------



## peter yetman (Sep 9, 2018)

Thanks to this thread I've started enjoying my Z2 incan again.
As this is going quiet for a bit can I keep the momentum up with a question that's almost on topic?
The only thing that bugs me about the SF P90 that I'm using is the shape of the hotspot, it looks like the shape of the Crab Nebula. I know it's unavoidable because the filament isn't a point source. Although, I have a P60 that has a more or less circular hotspot, but maybe a larger one. 
Do the drop ins from Lumens Factory have the same problem? Also are all the globes frosted to cause a rounder, bigger hotspot?
Thanks, and looking forward to the Long Nights.
P


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 9, 2018)

Pete,

Not being familiar with the P90 beam I cannot say, but his stuff for the E series is real nice. 

If you don't mind doing a bit of soldering to add some leg to a bi-pin the Streamlight TL3 bulb is a winner. Or a Tads Customs for the M3 and rebuild your P90, which is a bi-pin that is glued to the module.


----------



## peter yetman (Sep 9, 2018)

Thanks Mike, I'll do some snooping.
P


----------



## scout24 (Sep 9, 2018)

If memory serves, the LF offering similar in output to the P90 is the HO-9. More rounded hotspot with a touch less spill. Mine's a few years old, and may not reflect current production but I think they've been pretty consistent. I got one in a beater G3 from the Marketplace, ran the heck out of it on 2x17500's, and it's still in my Tundra door pocket with three primaries to this day. The HO-9 is a nice module... :thumbsup:


----------



## peter yetman (Sep 9, 2018)

That's the one I was looking at. The Eo looks like it draws to much power for sensible runtime.
Thanks,
P


----------



## skillet (Sep 10, 2018)

I’m gonna try to jump into this challenge in the morning. Been prep’n this evening. Wowsers-I’ve gone LED around this place! I was scrambling to find enough bulbs and hosts to put out in place of the LED’s scattered around the house as to not mistakenly grab one. Gonna go E2e MN-03 for around the neck, Pelican 2340 scattered around the house and a M6 w/MN15 driven by 2x18650 for outside/night duty. Need to reload a few 6P hosts with P60’s and may load a P90 in 3cell host if I can track one down around here.. I’ll try to get a group shot before the week is up..


----------



## bignc (Sep 10, 2018)

Well, back to led today. I have decided that the e1e is still a good carry for summer nights in more fitted attire. The 6P is with the little mag in the dresser just in case. It was fun and I still appreciate incan goodness. Definitely will use them this fall and winter more than I would have. Please excuse me back to the Malkoff threads! Lol

P.s. I have found the lumens factory hotspots are very round but do lack spill. My 6P and my scorpion both have a wacky shape. But nothing with an LF module does.


----------



## parametrek (Sep 12, 2018)

I ended up using a cheap P60 incan drop-in from DX. The host of choice was a Solarforce P1. No incan headlamps in my collection so I wanted something with a polymer body that I could mouth-carry without chipping a tooth. And I did end up doing that for about 30 minutes one night.

The beam looks nowhere near as good as what you guys have. Also the hotspot was too small to be usable around the house. It was a better general purpose light after swapping in a diffusion lens but the that made the light not too useful outdoors.

The momentary switch goes great with battery guzzlers. I worked through roughly 8Wh over the week according to my charger. The idea of burning through 2xCR123A every week is a little horrifying. And I didn't even use the light that much! It was inconvenient and bulky enough that I never actually _carried_ it for the most part. It usually sat on the table next to me and I'd have to remember to bring it along when I thought I'd need it. Went with no light on a few occasions where I was caught unexpected.

Glad to return to my usual 5mm yuji challenge


----------



## LiftdT4R (Sep 12, 2018)

I know this is long over but I just cobbled together a nice incan I thought I'd share that I plan on using for the next couple of weeks. I've had an old 9P that I bought on a whim on a good deal on by it now on fleabay for the last year or so. I originally put in 3 16340s I got from work and a 12V lamp but the light got so hot so quick I didn't run it more than a minute or so. It sat on the shelf for the last year and I've been mulling over a 2 - AA conversion but I really want an M31LL and Illumn has been out of stock. 

Then it hit me! I have a bunch of 3.7V P60 Incans I use in my collection of 2 cell Surefires with 16650s so why not try one of these bulbs with 2AA since 2 alkies put out 3.4V and 2 NiMH put out 3V. Well it worked great! It probably puts out around 50 lumens, very warm. The 3.7V P60s are Chinese and very inexpensive. I haven't blown any of them yet and the one I use a lot probably has 40 hours or so on it total. I used 2 NiMH Tenergy AAs and I ran it for about an hour. Afterwards the cells were at 1.15V ea so I'm guessing run time is around an hour and a half to 2 hours. I may not end up buying an M31LL after all. 






And white wall hunting.....


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 14, 2018)

^^ There was no particular week Lift'd. You can play any time. It was just an old idea reintroduced for 2018. 

Have fun.


----------



## LiftdT4R (Sep 14, 2018)

Lol! I thought there was a week. So you mean to tell me every week could be incan week?????


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 15, 2018)

Any week you choose mohn freire. Any week.


----------



## kelmo (Sep 22, 2018)

I just bought a lot of Streamlight and Surefire CR123s at a great price! Time to burn through my old stock. Some of the cells are 10 years old. Got my E1e, C2, 9P, M3 w/MN11, M4 w/LF HO lamp, and M6 loaded up and ready to go. Fall is incan season for me. I seam to have misplaced my black E2e.


----------



## id30209 (Sep 22, 2018)

kelmo said:


> I just bought a lot of Streamlight and Surefire CR123s at a great price! Time to burn through my old stock. Some of the cells are 10 years old. Got my E1e, C2, 9P, M3 w/MN11, M4 w/LF HO lamp, and M6 loaded up and ready to go. Fall is incan season for me. I seam to have misplaced my black E2e.



I couldn’t agree more about the fall season. This thread should change name to “Incan challenge season 2018”. My man ven helped me strated really hard with incans (thank you!!) and for past few days i’m just changing bulbs and battery setups. I even went further and dug out heavy artillery, 9N and 8X )) Really like incan glow in these grey colors of the day now.


----------



## jellydonut (Sep 22, 2018)

Did someone say incandescent week???







Although, I have to admit, the only one I actually carry anywhere is the one A2 that I have an LX2 clip for.. A2s are life.



peter yetman said:


> Thanks to this thread I've started enjoying my Z2 incan again.
> As this is going quiet for a bit can I keep the momentum up with a question that's almost on topic?
> The only thing that bugs me about the SF P90 that I'm using is the shape of the hotspot, it looks like the shape of the Crab Nebula. I know it's unavoidable because the filament isn't a point source. Although, I have a P60 that has a more or less circular hotspot, but maybe a larger one.
> Do the drop ins from Lumens Factory have the same problem? Also are all the globes frosted to cause a rounder, bigger hotspot?
> ...



LF bulbs tend to not be frosted and I prefer this as it provides better focus and more throw, at the cost of a slightly 'uglier' hotspot. I also prefer ringy but throwier smooth reflector and optic LED beams to the 'soft' and less punchy orange peel reflector beams, so your mileage may vary.


----------



## peter yetman (Sep 22, 2018)

That's what I was hoping, thanks Jelly.
P


----------



## mcm308 (Sep 22, 2018)

jellydonut said:


> Did someone say incandescent week???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at those A2's ..just look at them!

Ill take one red and one blue..😂😂


----------



## rjking (Oct 2, 2018)

Tried a Lightsaver Miser 5 Function Tail Cap on an E1e with MN01 lamp and liked the 25% output.


----------



## magellan (Oct 9, 2018)

This is a great idea for a “blast from the past” thread.

These photos show many of my different incans (I have over 47 different models by 33 different makers). These are mostly the Maglites. I’ll see if I can find photos of the others.

https://imgbox.com/Q2btsSKP (different pre-Maglite Vari-Beams, recently sold to another collector)

http://imgbox.com/DoJ8qwQ2 (Maglite 2xAA’s with rare colors like weinrot, light teal, light pink, shimmer blue, and copper)

https://imgbox.com/jDtSnbi9 (mostly D and C models)

https://imgbox.com/UGJJHPYe (Mags plus miscellaneous others)

https://imgbox.com/f2q1SOAD (3xD Mags in different colors)

https://imgbox.com/n7K0CZC9 (Fivemega milled gold plated, Maglite gold plate over brass limited edition, plus some others)


----------



## ven (Oct 9, 2018)

WOW magellan, as always amazing stuff....................then again i would expect nothing else from you

Do you use these beautiful examples? How do you like the incands compared to modern day LED's?


----------



## id30209 (Oct 10, 2018)

Magellan, that’s a hell of a collection!


----------



## zipplet (Oct 18, 2018)

Sadly I no longer own any incan lights or I'd take up the challenge. Used to have a couple of surefires! They are at my parents home in another country, no chance of seeing them any time soon.
Remember, try to do this during the foggy evenings at the end of October. I have fond memories of the beam of my old Surefire A2 cutting through fog pretty nicely!

Additional challenge. Try to post your best beamshot at the end of the week


----------



## night.hoodie (Nov 1, 2018)

Since I moved in this place in April, I have not used any fixed lighting here. 

All on Tad Customs brass sockets for his bipin lamps.


 The E2L AA's both run AA Fujitsu relabeled Eneloop, Tad's A3712 lamps and sockets (because that A3012 seems to perpetually be "coming soon." Tad did demo me one of those, and it was fantastic while it lasted, so they do exist, and I hope they will eventually make it to sale there.)

 The UBHII is a pretty new addition, with Lumens Factory z52, run with Exell 3.2V LiFePO4 14500's and A6010, dang bright, daytime only, until Lumens Factory E Series incan heads appear it shares the head, socket & lamp with...

 Fivemega 18500 body running Duracell Solar 3.2V LiFePO4, same A6010 as above

 Fivemega 18350 body & Lightsaver Miser with Keeppower UH1835P cell, A3718 lamp

 Fivemega 18350 body with UH1835P or occasional CR123A, A3712 lamp


Most used are the E2L AA's, every night for at least a few cell swaps, only one that leaves home and carried always is the bottom 18350 Fivemega with z52, and the Fivemega 18500 is used in these dark early mornings after waking and also more and more in the evenings outside now the bugs are gone, to help preserve whatever dark adaption there is.

Missing from pic are less used 2x Malkoff MDC 1xAA bodies, one with 3V Lumens Factory lamp & L91, the other with MN01 and an Eneloop. These are saved for when the eyes are super dark adapted. Recently I have not had much dark adaptation, unfortunately. But Winter is coming.

Generally, the only LED light I must use is on my D4 charger, can't get around that, and iDevices & laptop backlight, backlit kb. There is the rare occasional use, during the day only, of a couple Maratac copper AAA, the gen. before Nichia appeared, only used as bed lamps when sunlight blinds, and because I can't keep up with my charging needs with a single charger, so they are tolerated for the runtime and daylight blindness indoors. Hate doing it, that cool white is blinding and irritating. 

I used to EDC also a Vinh custom Maratac AAA, nichia on Thrunite driver, but it escaped, lost. I still EDC a custom Vinh Thrunite TiS with red led, and an ARC AAA UV (used for killing microbes on wounds and drinking water). But since the bugs have disappeared, and I have lost most of my dark adaptation anyway, it just sits on the keychain of late.

So, admittedly, there is some occasional LED cheating. But I know since April there have been at least several spans of weeks of nothing but incan flashlights for all my lighting (except as otherwise noted, mostly the D4 display, and backlights on web devices).


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 3, 2018)

Now that 'fall back' time change is back it's time to do my week of incan challenge 2018. 

My week will be using a classic style from about 1979 or 80. A generic version of a Bright Star 2C called a 'house light' meaning small business hardware stores and full service gas stations sold them. It was made in a defunct Bright Star factory in PA near Scout24's hometown and sold as a no-name flashlight, or perhaps a non labeled Tru-Valu (or similar) brand. 






It has a nice spot with plenty of spill for visual up to nearly 180° without ruining your night vision. It has a standard 2 cell bulb that puts out about 25 lumens.






It will be the only flashlight I use this week, day or night. I'm going to pretend it's November 1979 and on Tuesday an election will be held for president between Jimmy Carter and Ronald Reagan. Only difference is I'm 54 years old instead of 16. 

Out of all my flashlights this one is my favorite.


----------



## tech25 (Nov 3, 2018)

That’s cool, I was tempted to pick up a knockoff of that light last week, I resisted the urge but now want to go back...


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 3, 2018)

I have a Try Valu labeled one and one branded as "Ranger" that are both 2 D sized. They look nearly identical. But the 2C is brighter, plus fits easily into a jacket pocket.


----------



## tech25 (Nov 4, 2018)

I don't remember which size this was, I will try to stop by the store and check it out.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 4, 2018)

Available at a physical store?

Even better!!

I decided I should carry a backup. So the 2xAA Rayovac Industrial was chosen. 





With a minimag xenon it aint bad. 

Since these are light bulbs with light bulb lifespan I figured it best to carry a spare. 

The Rayovac is a bit bulky compared to say... a minimag, but the larger head allows better light dispersion than the minimag. I may also carry a triple A minimag in my shirt pocket, but trouble is all of those in my collection are nip or minty collectors pieces from the 1980's. 

So I may opt for an Eveready penlight that doctors used in the 70's. They used a #222 bulb that has a magnifier tip to shoot out photons like from a rifle...all 4-6 lumens. lol.


----------



## Minimoog (Nov 26, 2018)

Just completed my own Incan week most successfully. In fact I will me continuing for another week!

SureFire M4 with Tad bulb and 2 x 16650 (my favourite at the moment)
SureFire E2o with LF 50 Lumen lamp
3C Mag with 2 x 20700 batteries and 6D Krypton bulb
SureFire M6 with 2 x 18650 and MN20 LOLA

Its been great so far, in fact LED looks 'thin' after so many intensive hotwire hours.


----------



## id30209 (Dec 2, 2018)

Short cloudy days and long nights... just read this post a minute ago and had to jump here to bump this thread.
For last 2 weeks i’m on custom incan setup 24h. I’ve got FM D36 G4 reflector and after some brainstorming i’ve menaged to install it into M3 Z46 head ))
Since it’s a mirror finish i had use ArmourEtch and frost WA1274 bulb a bit just enough to remove artifacts. Well most of them. Too bad it’s not with me now..

Also got FM Sunlight, D26 G4 OP reflector also with WA1274 bulb. Everything packed in C3.

Last but not least, FM D26 G2 reflector with FM1794 bulb and FM C turbohead....my god, pencile sharp beam and a thrower. All installed on a D3 defender.
Now, i’ll try to upload some photos...

















First beamshot is M3, second C3 and third D3.

Unfortunatelly i had to go on a business trip so only C3 is with me. I’ve borrowed friends EDCL1-T for comparisson. C3 with 1274 has around 300-400lm and EDCL1T according SF 500lm on max...
First is EDCl1T, second C3 )


----------



## id30209 (Dec 2, 2018)

I just realised that i need that AW softstarter more then anything!


----------

